# Preening neck hairs



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

I have noticed lately. When l have my tiel on my shoulder. She will sit their and start to preen my hair and neck hairs while she grooms herself. Is this a sign of affection towards me? Like she thinks i'm her mate?


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

I believe it is a sign of affection. My birds do this too. 
Although in some cases it may just be that they think your hair is a toy.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

.......


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is too cute  Spike preens a bit of my hair but not very often. Preening does not mean that he thinks you are his mate, you will know when that happens  Hopefully it won't though, it is better to have a teacher/student friend, sibling ect relationship with your teil


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Hehehe. Atleast they are only preening it. Pip trys her best to pull them out !!! And if she can't pull them out she breaks the hair strands off with her beak then plays with the piece of hair.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Fuzzy will preen my hair right at my hairline like he's trying to run "fingers" through my hair. It feels good so I let him enjoy himself.


----------



## birdluv (Jul 31, 2007)

dude said:


> Hehehe. Atleast they are only preening it. Pip trys her best to pull them out !!! And if she can't pull them out she breaks the hair strands off with her beak then plays with the piece of hair.


The other day when she was on my shoulder. She was grooming my hair again but then she started to do my ear. While she was doing my ear she started to go after my eyelashes(they are pretty long.) I would close my eyes and felt her picking at my lashes. When suddenly she yanked on one so hard that it really hurt. So l told her firmly "no". After that she went back to my ear and glasses.

She also started to try and put her beak in my mouth, whenever l opened my mouth.


----------



## kirbulous (Jul 21, 2010)

Abby often bites my spouse really hard on the neck. We haven't figured out why. Any ideas? He has a few sun spots so she may just be picking at those. But when she picks at mine she never bites me hard, she just nibbles.


----------

